# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Amministratore socio SRL

## Sandrabit

Un amministratore socio di SRL percepisce una busta paga seguendo il criterio del CO.CO.CO. L'altro socio era stato inquadrato allo stesso modo fino a dicembre 2006. Stando il menzionato di Speedy, in relazione al quesito dei soci di SRL, non sarebbe quindi regolare questo tipo di "registrazione". Premetto che nel mio caso i soci, compreso l'amministratore, non hanno iscrizione alla gestione commercianti, ma solo gestione separata.  
Spero di essere stata abbastanza chiara ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Speedy

> Un amministratore socio di SRL percepisce una busta paga seguendo il criterio del CO.CO.CO. L'altro socio era stato inquadrato allo stesso modo fino a dicembre 2006. Stando il menzionato di Speedy, in relazione al quesito dei soci di SRL, non sarebbe quindi regolare questo tipo di "registrazione". Premetto che nel mio caso i soci, compreso l'amministratore, non hanno iscrizione alla gestione commercianti, ma solo gestione separata. 
> Spero di essere stata abbastanza chiara ...

  L'altro caso era diverso. Si chiedeva se era possibile instaurare rapporti di lavoro dipendente da parte di una srl con i soci.
Nel tuo caso, l'amministratore unico non potrà mai essere dipendente della società che amministra (è come se fosse dipendente di sè stesso) per cui il compenso che percepisce è inquadrato come co.co.co, mentre il rapporto con gli altri soci è libero (lavoro dipendente o collaborazione, a seconda della natura del rapporto).
Ciao

----------


## mode2

Ho anch'io una situazione con Srl unipersonale in cui egli stessa lavora nella societ&#224;. Nel mio caso l'amministratrice &#232; iscritta all'inail e all'inps paga le quote fisse ma non ha un contratto co.co.co e non figura nemmeno un quota compensi.... 
&#232; il caso che gli faccia un co.co.co....premetto (non per lavarmene le mani) che questa societ&#224; non era gestita da me fino al mese scorso e il vecchio consulente non mi ha dato spiegazioni....chiaramente il cliente non sa niente in proposito...che mi consigliate?  
Grazie 
ps. MI sono dimenticato di dire che la societ&#224; ha una dipendente e se all'amministratrice gli faccio un co.co.co secondo me sarebbe solo una soluzione temporanea....visto che ci lavora in pianta stabile...voi che dite.???

----------


## eles

I miei soci di srl sono iscritti all'inail e pagano sul convenzionale perché prevale la figura del socio;  
sono iscritti alla gestione separata inps e hanno la paga del mese in cui prendono il compenso (stile cococo);  
quelli per i quali ricorre l'obbligo, sono iscritti anche alla gestione commercianti inps.

----------


## Speedy

> I miei soci di srl sono iscritti all'inail e pagano sul convenzionale perch&#233; prevale la figura del socio; 
>  sono iscritti alla gestione separata inps e hanno la paga del mese in cui prendono il compenso (stile cococo); 
> quelli per i quali ricorre l'obbligo, sono iscritti anche alla gestione commercianti inps.

  Quindi, cosa consigli a Mode2 ?

----------


## marco.M

> Quindi, cosa consigli a Mode2 ?

  Provo a dare un consiglio (accetto qualunque critica).
Secondo me se lavora in pianta stabile deve essere iscritto alla gestione commercianti, all'inail e indicare nella propria dichiarazione dei redditi la quota di utile di sua spettanza anche se non l'ha percepito. Se, inoltre, l'assemblea gli attribuisce un compenso come amministratore, occorre predisporre una busta paga (non occorre seguire la periodicità mensile) ed iscriversi alla gestione separate INPS. In questo modo si ritrova a pagare due posizioni INPS. Quest'ultiomo punto è oggetto di accesa discussione, nel senso che la circolare INPS obbliga la doppia iscrizione, mentre autorevole dottrina è di parere contrario

----------


## eles

Concordo, se non percepisce nessun compenso non deve iscriversi alla gestione separata Inps, in ogni caso non credo debba essere stipulato nessun contratto di collaborazione coordinata.

----------


## GIANNI3862

Può un dipendente del s.s.n. fare l'amministratore di una srl? possedendo una quota nella società del 10% quali sono glia adempimenti o le incompatibilità eventuali derivanti dall'esclusività del rapporto di lavoro dipendente?
grazie :Confused:

----------


## Angelo 02

> Può un dipendente del s.s.n. fare l'amministratore di una srl? possedendo una quota nella società del 10% quali sono glia adempimenti o le incompatibilità eventuali derivanti dall'esclusività del rapporto di lavoro dipendente?
> grazie

  Bisognerebbe capire se nel suo contratto di dipendente pubblico non ci siano limitazioni. In linea di massima, comunque, una partecipazione societaria non dovrebbe contrastare con la norma. Fare l'amministratore di una srl potrebbe essere più complicato, in quanto si tratterebbe anche di apportare lavoro. Ripeto bisognerebbe esaminare il suo contratto di lavoro e leggerne le clausole.

----------


## ANNA MARIA

Al momento in cui si stabilisce di dare un compenso all'Amministratore unico di una srl &#232; necessario fare la comunicazione al Centro per L'impiego?

----------


## eles

No se non è collaboratore a progetto con relativo contratto.

----------


## ANNA MARIA

Ti ringrazio mi hai tolto un peso dal cuore!!!!

----------


## Bartolo

> Al momento in cui si stabilisce di dare un compenso all'Amministratore unico di una srl &#232; necessario fare la comunicazione al Centro per L'impiego?

  No, non si deve fare comunicazione.  :Smile:

----------


## juppyju

> Provo a dare un consiglio (accetto qualunque critica).
> Secondo me se lavora in pianta stabile deve essere iscritto alla gestione commercianti, all'inail e indicare nella propria dichiarazione dei redditi la quota di utile di sua spettanza anche se non l'ha percepito. Se, inoltre, l'assemblea gli attribuisce un compenso come amministratore, occorre predisporre una busta paga (non occorre seguire la periodicità mensile) ed iscriversi alla gestione separate INPS. In questo modo si ritrova a pagare due posizioni INPS. Quest'ultiomo punto è oggetto di accesa discussione, nel senso che la circolare INPS obbliga la doppia iscrizione, mentre autorevole dottrina è di parere contrario

  Ciao a tutti, sono alla mia prima partecipazione a questo forum e vi ringrazio anticipatamente per il prezioso aiuto che sicuramente saprete darmi. Mi inserisco su questo tema perchè vorrei capire meglio. Mi sembra di aver capito che non necessariamente un socio lavoratore di s.r.l. deve percepire la busta paga essendo sufficiente che sia iscritto all'inail e alla gestione commercianti e, correggetemi se sbaglio, ciò è legittimo se la sua prestazione rientra nell'oggetto sociale. Diversamente, se l'attività da lui svolta, esulasse da quella tipica della società, allora dovrebbe ricevere una regolare busta paga da dipendente o collaboratore o altro ancora. In quest'ultimo caso, però, egli avrebbe comunque la qualifica di socio e dunque chiedo:dovrebbe versare anche alla gestione commercianti, benchè la sua attività sia già assoggettata a contribuzione? Ed eventualmente versare sul reddito d'impresa oltre che su quello di lavoro? Se, infine, oltre a svolgere  attività operativa, il socio fosse anche amministratore con compensi, allora dovrebbe ricevere un cedolino da collaboratore e versare alla gestione separata!! In ultima analisi vi chiedo non esiste un modo per ridurre tutti questi oneri contributivi, sembra che io non abbia male interpretato l'argomento. Scusate le lungaggini , ma è un tema a me carissimo!!

----------


## TheProf

salve sono nuovo del forum volevi porvi questo quesito... devo costituire una SRL a breve volevo alcune info...
siamo 2 soci di cui io gi&#224; iscritto all'inps....
la mia attivit&#224; &#232; incompatibile con tutte le attivit&#224; diverse da quelle di mediazione pertanto non potr&#242; amministrare...
considerando che nel primo periodo(forse anche + di un anno) non potremmo svolgere razionalmente parlando la ns attivit&#224; per problemi logistici, l'amministratore (in questo caso il mio amico) deve pagare i contributi inps anche se l'azienda non avr&#224; ricavi e non compier&#224; nessun movimento in entrata e in uscita????esiste un modo per evitare di avere costi previdenziali durante il periodo di non attivit&#224;?????? spero di essere stato chiaro...
vi ringrazio anticiipatamente...ciao a tutti

----------


## swami

> salve sono nuovo del forum volevi porvi questo quesito... devo costituire una SRL a breve volevo alcune info...
> siamo 2 soci di cui io già iscritto all'inps....
> la mia attività è incompatibile con tutte le attività diverse da quelle di mediazione pertanto non potrò amministrare...
> considerando che nel primo periodo(forse anche + di un anno) non potremmo svolgere razionalmente parlando la ns attività per problemi logistici, l'amministratore (in questo caso il mio amico) deve pagare i contributi inps anche se l'azienda non avrà ricavi e non compierà nessun movimento in entrata e in uscita????esiste un modo per evitare di avere costi previdenziali durante il periodo di non attività?????? spero di essere stato chiaro...
> vi ringrazio anticiipatamente...ciao a tutti

  con le "vecchie regole" il socio lavoratore andava iscritto all'INPS commercianti, il socio amministatore pagava l'INPS gestione separata solo se percepiva compensi come amministratore, in pratica si tenevano ben distinti il "lavoro tipico" dell'srl in questione dalle "decisioni" in quanto amministratore
e si pagava o meno INPS se veniva prestata l'opera ... è d questi giorni però, credo una risoluzione, che toglie d mezzo tutte le certezze che c'erano lasciando a tutti come al solito solo il nulla più assoluto, ovvero nemmeno l'INPS pare abbia recepito l'incompatibilità della presenza d entrambe le posizioni ... in teoria stando alle nuove disposizione si dovrebbe valutare con l'INPS qual'è l'attività prevalente ed iscrivere il socio o come commerciante o alla gestione separata ... da me ad esempio all'INPS nn sanno dare risposte in merito, dicono d aspettare  :Embarrassment:

----------


## TheProf

la ringrazio 1000 SWAMI...
se dovesse avere notizie in merito alle novit&#224; adottate (questa o la prox settimana dovrei stipulare atto) le chiedo gentilmente di postarle o se vuole pu&#242; contattarmi in pvt senza problemi... 
io lunedi parlo col commercialista anche se non so se mi toglier&#224; i dubbi che ho e vedremo :Confused:  :Confused: ... ciao

----------


## deprab80

Ho bisogno di un parere...anzi...di un vero e proprio consulto...una rassicurazione.
In una Srl una persona viene nominato l'organo amministrativo con carica di amministratore unico con quota dell'80%.
Questa persona può avere questo ruolo e percepire uno stipendio ma non volere lavorare presso la Società e trovarsi quindi un altro impiego?
Certi consulenti confermano questa ipotesi altri no...
Non ci cpaisco più niente  :Confused:

----------


## robil

> Ho bisogno di un parere...anzi...di un vero e proprio consulto...una rassicurazione.
> In una Srl una persona viene nominato l'organo amministrativo con carica di amministratore unico con quota dell'80%.
> Questa persona può avere questo ruolo e percepire uno stipendio ma non volere lavorare presso la Società e trovarsi quindi un altro impiego?
> Certi consulenti confermano questa ipotesi altri no...
> Non ci cpaisco più niente

  
La nomina come amministratore di una srl implica per definizione che il soggetto sia colui che gestisce l'attività con le dovute responsabilità. Il ruolo di amministratore di una Srl non è di per se incompatibile con altri impieghi (salvo casi particolari prescritti dalla legge come per esempio l'incompatibilità del ruolo di amministratore di srl  di famiglia da parte di un dottore commercialista). Quindi nulla esclude che si possa essere dipendenti in una impresa ed allo stesso tempo amministratori di una srl salvo ovviamente la compatibilità con gli orari di lavoro. 
Vorrei evidenziare l'aspetto della responsabilità che segue alla nomina posto che come detto l'amministratore risponde dell'operato della società.

----------

